# Springs comin



## mr.fish (Mar 13, 2008)

Although its still winter, the fishing yesterday felt more like spring. I hit the river yesterday with low expectations. The flow was very high, and the water very stained. I started out throwing some crankbaits, and was very suprised with a small dink on the very first cast. I'm convinced now that with the water temps inching up into the 40's, the fish are now starting to set up in thier spring holes. Every fish I caught was in slower, but shallow water. By shallow, I'm talking about 3ft or less. As soon as the sun set, the bite dissapered. I gave it about 1 more hour into darkness, but couldn't hook up with any more fish. End of the night tally was ruffly about 10 dinks, and one slob. Bring on spring.

Sorry for the photoshop. Don't want to burn my spots. To many lurkers

The bigger fish


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2008)

Good job mr. fish!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 13, 2008)

Good job Mike - I am ready!


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice Fish! Great Job!


----------



## SMDave (Mar 14, 2008)

You never dissapoint with those pig smallies!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats a nice looking Smallie! Great Job! I'm about ready to hit the river myself!


----------



## Nickk (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice! You should change your screen name to Mr. Big Fish!


----------



## mtnman (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice fish dude! The waters are warming up quick here also and the spring bite is just around the corner. I cant wait! Nice Job!


----------

